

Busy Week: JRuby with Android, Maven, Rake, C exts, and More - bensummers
http://blog.headius.com/2010/01/busy-week-jruby-with-android-maven-rake.html

======
Maciek416
This is pretty awesome.

In this screenshot he instantiates a WebKit instance in his Android/JRuby app:

[http://img.skitch.com/20100108-1nr5rj4y7dpw4spfr9sf5w3ui3.jp...](http://img.skitch.com/20100108-1nr5rj4y7dpw4spfr9sf5w3ui3.jpg)

Does anyone know if this would make it possible for a JRuby program to launch
a javascript program (running in the WebKit instance of course)?

